# hierarchy in PowerPivot



## hobo_3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I apologize immediately for my bad English
I have a problem with the creation of a hierarchy.
below I will post a sample taken from the following link: Informazioni sulle funzioni per gerarchie padre-figlio in DAX - Excel - Office.com






in the powerpivot window I have created the columns from the third onwards; 
after that I created the pivot table by inserting columns Level_1 to Level_5 in "row label"
the question: how can I view the hierarchy created without seeing all the empty spaces?
I hope I was clear
thanks to all


----------



## marco.russo (Jan 25, 2013)

You can find a detailed example to solve the issue in this article from Alberto Ferrari: Alberto Ferrari : PowerPivot and Parent/Child hierarchies


----------



## hobo_3 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm going to study it immediately
thanks a lot


----------



## hobo_3 (Feb 1, 2013)

Unfortunately... this solution will not work in my case  

...any other advice?


----------



## marco.russo (Feb 1, 2013)

If you can give us more information about why it doesn't work in your case, maybe we can give some other advice...


----------



## hobo_3 (Feb 4, 2013)

Article by Alberto Ferarri is a fundamental link with earnings of colleagues of the layers below.
I just need the representation of a parent-child hierarchy, where (the example I posted is simplified) I cases from 2 up to 8 levels below


----------



## marco.russo (Feb 4, 2013)

Can you show a detailed example of what you want to obtain? It's still not clear to me.


----------



## hobo_3 (Feb 4, 2013)

What you see is my result
But I would like to disappear the blank lines (filters act on the PowerPivot does not work, also deletes the rows of interest)


----------



## marco.russo (Feb 4, 2013)

The Alberto's article explains exactly this issue... you have to use the "hide empty rows" feature in Excel and a measure that put a blank in nodes you want to hide.


----------



## hobo_3 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've probably done something wrong, and I will try to redo the process from the beginning of the Alberto's article
I'll let you know the result
thanks


----------



## hobo_3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I apologize immediately for my bad English
I have a problem with the creation of a hierarchy.
below I will post a sample taken from the following link: Informazioni sulle funzioni per gerarchie padre-figlio in DAX - Excel - Office.com






in the powerpivot window I have created the columns from the third onwards; 
after that I created the pivot table by inserting columns Level_1 to Level_5 in "row label"
the question: how can I view the hierarchy created without seeing all the empty spaces?
I hope I was clear
thanks to all


----------



## hobo_3 (Feb 4, 2013)

following the step-by-step Alberto's article I arrive correctly to the creation and use of the measure CountOfNodeID (left image)
but when I use the measure called SumOfAmount I have the problem that appears in the right image:


----------



## marco.russo (Feb 4, 2013)

You should just remove the "Somma di SumOfAmount" measure from the PivotTable.


----------



## hobo_3 (Feb 4, 2013)

if I remove that column I arrive to this view

]


----------



## marco.russo (Feb 4, 2013)

You can apply the calculation described in a following blog post by Alberto: Alberto Ferrari : Parent/Child Hierarchies in Tabular with Denali


----------



## hobo_3 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you for being so helpful
tomorrow I'll try this new way


----------



## hobo_3 (Feb 5, 2013)

perfect!
now I have a clear hierarchy

thank you very much


----------

